# How long does it take to become Captain?



## Bo (24 Jan 2005)

I'm in the process of applying for the Air Force and was wondering how long does it take, after you earn your wings, to become a captain? Do you need  X number of flight hours?  According to the recruiting brochure, all pilots get paid around $40,000 during training,  $64,000 once they become Captain, and $76,000 after 2 years of becoming Captain. Is this accurate? Does anyone in the Air Force earn 6 figures? A Major, or Colonel perhaps?

I'm trying to prove to my folks (who are freaking out  :crybaby: ) that pilots in the CF can earn a good living.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Jan 2005)

> I'm trying to prove to my folks (who are freaking out     ) that pilots in the CF can earn a good living.



Ummm.   How to put this delicately...

You will earn a living in the CF, and probably what the vast majority of Canadians would consider a good one.

98% of the time, you will probably feel that you are having so much fun that you are not really earning your pay.

The other 2% of the time, there will not be enough money in the world to compensate you properly for what you may be asked to do.

My point is this:   If the money is your prime motivator for joining the CF, you should probably look for another line of work.   You will not be able to maintain your sanity or get through the really tough times that will almost inevitably occur in your career.

Please, think hard about why you want to be in the military before you try to join.

Good luck.


----------



## Bo (25 Jan 2005)

Pay is not the main motivator for me wanting to join the CF. However, I need exact figures in terms of salary so I can present a stronger "argument" to my parents. For some reason, I can't find specific salary figures on any websites for the CF yet American salaries are clearly stated on their sites.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (25 Jan 2005)

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/RegularForcePay.pdf

Pay link for the CF.   Enjoy!


----------



## Zoomie (25 Jan 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> ...I need exact figures in terms of salary so I can present a stronger "argument" to my parents



Again, I must reiterate SeakingTacco's point.  You must make it very clear to your parents that you will not get rich in the CF.  Six figure salaries will not be in your immediate picture for many years to come (if ever).  

Now to your initial question at hand - you will be promoted to Captain after being a Lt for 2 years.  You will be eligible for your Lt's once you have received your wings.  If there are CF induced delays, the time spent waiting for courses will count towards time in rank.  Therefore it is very possible that you may never see the Lt rank and be an insta-Captain once presented with your wings (like I was).

Individuality and strength of conviction are both very strong traits and necessary to be a good Officer in Her Majesties CF.  If your decision to join the CF rests entirely on appeasing your parent's fears, maybe you should rethink your goals.

Get your degree first.  Join the Primary Reserves while at University - that way you have some sort of income and have a concrete association with the CF when it comes time to make a decision.


----------



## Inch (25 Jan 2005)

Time as per Zoomie's post, I too went right to Capt when I got my wings.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/engraph/OfficerRegFPayRate_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=28

Another link for the pay tables, levels described at the bottom. A point of clarity WRT pay tables. You will make General Service Officer pay until you get your wings, the day you get your pilot wings is the day you start making Pilot pay and drawing aircrew allowance. Until then, you'll get casual aircrew allowance every day that you fly until it equals normal aircrew for the month, ie $254 max a month to start.

As for 6 figures, it is possible. A Sea King pilot that's a 10 year Capt and has been employed at either 423 or 443 Sqns for those 10 years will make over $100,000 with pay + aircrew + sea duty allowance + post living differential. Only catch is you have to like flying helicopters and going to sea for 180+ days a year.


----------



## Aribi (26 Jan 2005)

If I am currently attending University to obtain a degree, and wanting to become a pilot...should I join the reserves? Does it matter what degree I am receiving? Currently I am getting one in BIS. Also, as far as career after the CF, are there many options for a Pilot? Moreso for a fixed wing or does it matter?


----------



## Strike (26 Jan 2005)

While we do have quite a few reserve pilot positions (and even a couple of units that are reserve heavy) it is very hard to join the reserves without any regular force time as a pilot.  I only know of one person who did this and that was through the RETP plan at RMC, where he started out in the Navy (of all things...).

As for a degree, any degree is good.  In my unit we have everything from history majors to engineers.  It will only help to prepare you for the fire hose you will have to drink out of when you start your training.

Most of the slots are helicopters.  Not that this is a bad thing.  I can't count the number of helo drivers that wanted fixed wing and are now happy they didn''t get it.  Of course, if it is your dream to have 4 engines burning gas then all I can say is work hard and do your best.  I have yet to see a guy who finished top in his class not get their first choice of airframe.

As for your parents, are they really that stuck on the pay or are they just trying to find excuses for you NOT to join the military?


----------



## Inch (26 Jan 2005)

Aribi said:
			
		

> If I am currently attending University to obtain a degree, and wanting to become a pilot...should I join the reserves? Does it matter what degree I am receiving? Currently I am getting one in BIS. Also, as far as career after the CF, are there many options for a Pilot? Moreso for a fixed wing or does it matter?



Search, I know this has been covered before and recently at that.


----------



## Bo (28 Jan 2005)

My parents aren't so much stuck on the pay as they are on the whole "military thing". They are both very liberal. My dad's a Professor and my mom's a retail store manager. Here's the kicker....they are Iranian  ;D. While they are they do not hold anti-military views, they are definately not pro-military....and they are especially not fond of the US military. 

I guess they just don't want to see me go into harms way (like all parents). I'm trying hard to gather as much constructive information about the CF so that when I tell them (especially my Dad), I won't get slaughtered in a debate.

The main reason why I want to join is that I admire what the CF stands for: Discipline, competition, rank, peacekeeping, aid, excitement, duty, commitment, comradereship. I get excited just thinking about boot camp lol


----------

